# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Stalker is under supervision

## Nwicker60

The "terrifying" effect on woman same as bank staff faced by a robber with a gun- says sheriff

A SHERIFF drew an analogy with a armed holdup at a bank to illustrate to a man the terrifying effect he had inflicted on a woman he stalked.
Sheriff Andrew Berry told retired Wick businessman Colin Mackenzie that it didn't matter whether a robber's gun was loaded or not, it still posed the same "terrifying ordeal" for those on the receiving end.
The sheriff told the 65-year-old at Wick:"In this case, the lady, going about in her private life and her employment, had no idea whether or not you meant her harm."
Mackenzie, of Marchfield, Upper Thrumster, by Wick, admitted engaging in a course of conduct which caused nurse Karen Macleod fear and alarm, between January 1 and September 23, last year.  He was made subject to an 18-month supervision order and a three-year non-harrassement order.
David Barclay, prosecuting, said that the accused had developed a liking for Ms Macleod because of her "helpfulness and professional involvement"with his wife's treatment prior to her death in 2010 but his appreciation didn't stop there.  
Police had reason to speak to Mackenzie to warn him to stay away from Ms Macleod who is in her forties and, said officers, "wanted nothing to do with him".
However, Ms Macleod became aware of Mackenzie being "often in the vicinity" when she was leaving her home or work and "appeared to be watching her from a distance" in Wick.  She told police that the attention was "freaking her out".
Solicitor Florence Fisher said that Mackenzie, who continues to help out in the family removal and storage business which bears his name, said that he had not appreciated the gravity of his actions.  
She said: "He didn't really think about what he was doing and didn't intend any harm."
Sheriff Berry said that Mackenzie had not appreciated the "trouble and worry" he had caused Ms Macleod but was certain he did now. 
The sheriff added: "i want to be sure that this will not happen every again."
The accused replied-"I understand".
The sheriff, who saw a reports from Mackenzie's doctor and a social worker, commented when sentencing the accused: "You will very much be in a position of trust."

----------

